# Normans riding hospital



## shinyduck (Mar 3, 2011)

Opened in the late 1850's it was tynesides only isolation hospital and was not connected to the main sewrage system for this reason . later converted to a geriatric hospital it closed in 1986 with the patients been transferred to Dunston hill hospital .











The first view of the main block















The pond















The reception block












































































cheers


----------



## mookster (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow that's ruined...interesting though.


----------



## amarisfionn (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks interesting but unbelievably smashed .. doesn't look like a window has been left intact!


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks a good explore. A shame it's so trashed.

Thanks


----------



## King Al (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice pics shinyduck, wow that place has seen better days!


----------



## Caz (Sep 19, 2022)

Had a walk in the surrounding woods today. The hospital has been replaced with a small housing development. Lovely rural setting but I hear the build standard of the houses is poor despite the 'executive ambience'. I wonder if they will last as long as the hospital?


----------

